# Is buying wood from the sawmill cheaper????



## tbird1963

Hey Woodies an Woodetts, I have a question is buying rough cut lumber cheaper than buying it from the lumber store? I have never really liived close to a sawmill till now and inqiring about it. Any advice would be greatly appreceiated, also does the wood need to be cured before I work with it? Thanks, Warren


----------



## ZiggyZ

Buying direct from a sawmill is definitely the way to go if you have the option. Typically, sawmill outfits will offer green lumber and, if the mill is equipped with a kiln, kiln dried lumber. If you buy green lumber, you will need to either get it dried in a kiln or stack and sticker it and allow it to air dry which can take a year or longer depending on wood species and moisture content among other variables. Also worth mentioning, if buying from a local sawyer, your species of lumber available is typically limited to what's available around you in many cases. But overall, yes, rough cut from the mill is typically cheaper. With a smaller outfit you can also develop a relationship and have them keep an eye out for special logs, burls, etc. if that interests you. Hope this helps.


----------



## doninvegas

That is how I buy all of my Cedar for our Adirondack furniture. What's nice is that he will cut to my specification. Although he is in Oregon and I'm in Vegas so the shipping is a little pricy. But I can get Broad Leaf Maple, Alder and Walnut from him. He's cheaper than any other source I have found.


----------



## tbird1963

Thank You ZiggyZ I sent you a message I also added you to my buddies list hope you dont mind


----------



## ZiggyZ

No problem!


----------



## WDHLT15

Warren,

I have a sawmill. I cut hardwood lumber, air dry it, and sell it to local woodworkers to help pay for the expense of the sawmill and associated log handling equipment. Buying from a local sawmill is definitely cheaper, especially if you have to have wood shipped to you like on Internet purchases.


----------



## MoPower

Buying the wood from a saw mill is absolutely cheaper, way, way, way cheaper ! BUT, and this is a really big BUT,
You have to have the machinery to mill this rough cut lumber into the fine lumber that you find at lowes. Is it worth it ? To me it is. Part of the fun is seeing what you really have as you start working that rough timber into a fine board. Minimum tools required, Jointer and a planer a resaw is not absolutely needed because for just a few bucks most saw mills will do that for you.


----------



## bobsport

Warren, do a search and you may find more than one in your area. I feel lucky to have one close to me that dries and mills for a fraction of the cost you would pay at a lumber yard. Can also get quality sheet goods and exotics!!!


----------



## Alongiron

It is way way cheaper if you have the tools for it. I purchase RS QSWO from a local saw mill for about $2.25 a Bdft. I have a nice planer and jointer to finish it off but it is well worth it. It is the only way for Me to purchase my material.


----------

